# Matt tuck now with B.C Rich



## Skullet (Jun 25, 2011)

www.bcrich.com . Looks like Matts now moved onto bc rich . I was quite surprised by this , didnt he get a sig Jackson model last year ?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 25, 2011)

I think it was 2009 when he got his Jackson sig, ugly little thing that it was. I like eye-catching guitars, but the silver glitter looked cheap and reverse headstocks on RR Vs look unbalanced to me.

While I do not like Bullet for my Valentine or Matt Tuck at all (Emo/metal clash is not really my thing) I do not blame him for going to Bc Rich, they make some sick guitars, something I personally spent far too long ignoring, at my own cost!


----------



## Skullet (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree 100% BC rich make awesome guitars , im not a fan of bullet or Matt tuck but i'm curious to see what him and bc rich come up with .


----------



## Murmel (Jun 25, 2011)

I love BFMV, one of the bands that got me into metal 
This is gonna be interesting, I hope to God it doesn't turn out as an abomination, something not radical would be awesome.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jun 25, 2011)

mother fucker!!!!!! he was the only reason i even liked jackson!!!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 25, 2011)

If you only like a company because a certain artist plays for them, you don't like the company.

And quite frankly, I don't see anything worthy coming from this. Jr. V with SDs and a TOM.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 25, 2011)

Given how good my Pat O'brien signature JR V is, if the Matt Tuck one was priced well and not obviously a Matt Tuck model (no huge graphics or shit) I'd buy one, just to have a fixed bridge guitar to go along with my Floyd Rose'd JRV Icon.

That said, the Steve Smyth Bich 7 would be perfect to tune down to Ab...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 25, 2011)

He should of went ESP IMO.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 25, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> If you only like a company because a certain artist plays for them, you don't like the company.
> 
> And quite frankly, I don't see anything worthy coming from this. Jr. V with SDs and a TOM.



You forgot about a gay inlay.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2011)

What's up with all the douchers using B.C. Rich guitars now? 

I like how they have the Stealth Pro (Floyd Rose, EMG's, Satin Blue) as the Icon/clicker for the Stealth series, then you click it and it isn't even in the selection  The icon looks Satin-gun-metal-gray, then you hover over it and it's fucking blue


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 25, 2011)

He'll probably have some god awful graphics/inlays on his guitar... Maybe it can be the runner up for worst looking guitar just after Rob Flynns sig! 

But this will do the company some good as every Emo fanboy will end up buying BCRs.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> He'll probably have some god awful graphics/inlays on his guitar... Maybe it can be the runner up for worst looking guitar just after Rob Flynns sig!
> 
> But this will do the company some good as *every Emo fanboy will end up buying BCRs.*


----------



## Thep (Jun 25, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> He'll probably have some god awful graphics/inlays on his guitar... Maybe it can be the runner up for worst looking guitar just after Rob Flynns sig!
> 
> But this will do the company some good as every Emo fanboy will end up buying BCRs.



If they make a Terrance Hobbs or an Erik Rutan Signature, BCR will be forgiven. Seriously, they both deserve a sig.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 25, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What's up with all the douchers using B.C. Rich guitars now?



First that horrific black veil brides abomination and now this? I agree with you, but at least they have Steve Smyth, Pat, and Kerry (we don't need to go into anything), to counter their non-metalness.

Also, a Rutan signature would be great, seeing as I would love a good quality Ironbird.


----------



## Thor_ (Jun 25, 2011)

Thep said:


> If they make a Terrance Hobbs or an Erik Rutan Signature, BCR will be forgiven. Seriously, they both deserve a sig.



I randomly saw a Guy Marchais signature on ebay, but I don't see it on the BCR website. 

It had 1 SD pickup and a kahler bridge.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thep said:


> If they make a Terrance Hobbs or an Erik Rutan Signature, BCR will be forgiven. Seriously, they both deserve a sig.



I sometimes post over at the BCR forum and someone said that the Hobbs Sig was pushed back and should be out sometime next year hopefully. A Rutan sig would be SICK! 

Both of them definitely deserve a sig.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2011)

An Erik Rutan signature model would be sweet. Black Gloss, bolt-on, OFR (black), dual EMG 81's, Ebony board with Diamond inlays, maple neck, NON-Beveled. I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 26, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> mother fucker!!!!!! he was the only reason i even liked jackson!!!



1. You have obviously never played a USA Select Jackson. 
2. Jackson Has Chris Broderick now, how can someone NOT like Jackson? 

I like his Rhoades a little bit, not my favorite but yeah. Shame to see him leave Jackson, they need more artists. But B.C. Rich makes good guitars though. 

Why should I even care I do not like Bullet for my Valentine anyway....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 26, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> mother fucker!!!!!! he was the only reason i even liked jackson!!!


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 26, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> mother fucker!!!!!! he was the only reason i even liked jackson!!!






If I will not troll you then you will have to face the wrath of Djpharoah and Corpsegrinder...


----------



## gunch (Jun 26, 2011)

Stuff from BCR that would be pretty cool:

White Warlock like Max Cavalera's



Terrance Hobbs sig

Rutan sig

Something US made at a reasonable price like $1200


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 26, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> Stuff from BCR that would be pretty cool:
> 
> White Warlock like Max Cavalera's
> 
> ...




"What if we charged $1200 for a US Made B.C. Rich? No, No one would buy that!"


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 26, 2011)

There is a good Ironbird out at the minute, in terms of quality at least, the Ironbird Pro







Mahogany body, EMG 81, Floyd Rose Original Trem, Neck thru, Ebony Fretboard etc, pretty much the same specs as my JR V Icon, and the Ironbird costs less than £500 in the UK; at that price, those kind of specs are unheard of in any other guitar company here. Sure, it's Korean built, but don't let that fool you, from what I'm starting to understand is that whoever Bc Rich hired to build these things do not mess around or make half assed stuff. My JR V Icon can quite easily stand up to the quality of my Ibanez K-7 and my Crafted In Japan Fender Malmsteen strat.

As for a Rutan sig, I'd have one in a heartbeat, though I would like to see one offered in red, possibily with an "INSTA-GIB" sticker bundled in, so we could tool our Ironbirds up if we wished. On the other hand, I might rather hope that I could get mine to say "QUAD DAMAGE"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 26, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> There is a good Ironbird out at the minute, in terms of quality at least, the Ironbird Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just think the silver bevels, and bevels in general, look shit


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 26, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I just think the silver bevels, and bevels in general, look shit



I agree, I don't like the silver bevels. I love the red bevels on the JR V Icon, but even if the guitar was only one colour I'd rather still have it bevelled even if they were not coloured differently, they make guitars feel more comfortable to play for me.

I will say though, for the amount of time that Erik has been playing Bc Rich guitars exclusively now (it must be 10 years at least, surely?) he really deserves a signature model.


----------



## Skullet (Jun 26, 2011)

Thor_ said:


> I randomly saw a Guy Marchais signature on ebay, but I don't see it on the BCR website.
> 
> It had 1 SD pickup and a kahler bridge.


 Yeah it's an official model , gearhounds have one i dno qwhy it hasnt been loaded onto bc richs official page though


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd want a decent quality warlock. For now I have the choice between Bronce shit and a 5K CS one. -_-


----------



## Skullet (Jun 26, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> I'd want a decent quality warlock. For now I have the choice between Bronce shit and a 5K CS one. -_-


 What about the new NT warlocks/pro X warlock ?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 26, 2011)

The exotic Warlock was pretty good too, and those spalted maple tops looked good! Don't know if they're still being built though. What about the Czech made ones? (or were those just mocks and biches? can't remember...)


----------



## Skullet (Jun 26, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> The exotic Warlock was pretty good too, and those spalted maple tops looked good! Don't know if they're still being built though. What about the Czech made ones? (or were those just mocks and biches? can't remember...)


 They were called the "caliber" models or something along those lines , they made a warlock model aswell


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2011)

Skullet said:


> What about the new NT warlocks/pro X warlock ?


Seems they're not available in europe, a Google shopping search on Warlock goes from 3977 to....291 in THREE guitars starting with the most expensive...


----------



## Skullet (Jun 26, 2011)

BC RICH NT WARLOCK ONYX - Thomann UK Cyberstore ?


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2011)

Doh, that's what I get for having setup the thomann site to display in stock stuff only. 
I'd want a widow headstock though.


----------



## Knyas (Jun 27, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What's up with all the douchers using B.C. Rich guitars now?
> 
> I like how they have the Stealth Pro (Floyd Rose, EMG's, Satin Blue) as the Icon/clicker for the Stealth series, then you click it and it isn't even in the selection  The icon looks Satin-gun-metal-gray, then you hover over it and it's fucking blue



Are you even serious?  Obviously it's not good to advertise something that was last years model, but how can you even bitch about the marker showing it as Gun Metal Grey when it's blatantly obvious that the picture is grey scaled?


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 27, 2011)

Be patient, fellas. 

There will be a Hobbs signature, it's coming out next year. 

Here's what it will look like:


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Be patient, fellas.
> 
> There will be a Hobbs signature, it's coming out next year.
> 
> Here's what it will look like:



I'm definitely getting one! 

Are you the same Ironbird over at the BCR forum?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 27, 2011)

Still pissy that they never did a Schaffer Ignitor from the Alive in Athens period. I'd buy the tits off that.

Couldn't give less of a toss about MT, but I can't blame him, BCR have been doing some cracking work lately!


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 28, 2011)

Stealth7 - Yes, one and the same!

InTheRavensName - Jon's Ignitor is EPIC! I've been trying to study the guitar based on the DVD, and it looks like it has a flamed top, finished with a trans-black burst of some sort. It also has a FR (Jon removed the trem bar socket from it and taped the hole shut) and a locking nut without the locking pads and screws. I wish there were more pics of it!


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think this guitar looks pretty cool.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I could care less about BFMV or MAtt right now, but there is a bigger problem...why does Joey jordinson have a signature warlock? 

anyway. I hope this guitar looks good.


----------



## Riggy (Jun 28, 2011)

The Assassin is the only BC Rich model I've been even remotely able to stand. I doubt this will change that.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't like BFMV..but it's not a shock he's going with BC Rich..they make good stuff and he's probably going to get a cool guitar out of the deal. Now if I can just get a "signature" Draco....


----------



## dantel666 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheFerryMan said:


> I could care less about BFMV or MAtt right now, but there is a bigger problem...why does Joey jordinson have a signature warlock?
> 
> anyway. I hope this guitar looks good.



Joey has been a bc rich artist for awhile now. He is guitarist for the Murderdolls, they are an alright band and they have a lot of devoted fans so that is why he has a signature I am guessing. id buy one because it looks cool IMO.


----------



## Kabstract (Jun 29, 2011)

The Eagle is the only BC Rich I like personally.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 29, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> He'll probably have some god awful graphics/inlays on his guitar... Maybe it can be the runner up for worst looking guitar just after Rob Flynns sig!
> 
> But this will do the company some good as every Emo fanboy will end up buying BCRs.


I thought that was Schecter.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm surprised there hasn't been a Trey Azagtoth BCR signature Ironbird. That'd be sick


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 29, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I thought that was Schecter.



A7X?

But Schecter has Loomis so that makes up for the fail of A7X.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 29, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been a Trey Azagtoth BCR signature Ironbird. That'd be sick



He's with Dean now.

Morbid Angel

Scroll down a bit.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 29, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> A7X?
> 
> But Schecter has Loomis so that makes up for the fail of A7X.



I know, but recently all I see are a bunch of emo bands with schecters. 
YouTube - &#x202a;The Devil Wears Prada - HTML Rulez D00d (video)&#x202c;&rlm;
YouTube - &#x202a;Miss May I - Relentless Chaos (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;
YouTube - &#x202a;Attack Attack! - Smokahontas (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;

I am deeply sorry that you had to endure that.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 29, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> He's with Dean now.
> 
> Morbid Angel
> 
> Scroll down a bit.



For now. He usually isn't a part of a company. Sure they make him customs and thats it. He is still using his Ibbys. Dean even has Dave Murray listed, and he isn't even known for Dean at all.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 29, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I know, but recently all I see are a bunch of emo bands with schecters.
> YouTube - &#x202a;The Devil Wears Prada - HTML Rulez D00d (video)&#x202c;&rlm;
> YouTube - &#x202a;Miss May I - Relentless Chaos (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;
> YouTube - &#x202a;Attack Attack! - Smokahontas (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



You can add Design the Skyline to that list too! 



I'm sorry about that.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 29, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> You can add Design the Skyline to that list too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about that.




Wow I just noticed how good the new Morbid Angel is after listening to that


----------



## Gio18 (Jul 14, 2011)

i tried a bc rich kerry king V2 and it was  but i would like to try more better one's in the future but a hobbs sig would be amazing so would a trey sig(ive been waiting for his astro and x-core for a while now)and bevels look bad ass!I would like to see matt have a sig with bc rich


----------



## yidcorer (Jul 14, 2011)

matt Tuck sucks


----------



## Gio18 (Jul 14, 2011)

i also think that jackson needs better models like they had in the 80's and 90's those king v's and kelly's were amazing(just look at the old dave mustaine pictures)come on jackson


----------



## eurolove (Jul 14, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> matt Tuck sucks



i like to call him "fat fuck". however i don't think all the bullet hate is justified, their first two albums have some tasty riffs the second one having an interesting thrash influence, their song writing skills on the first two albums are a definite cut above your typical bvb emofag stuff imo.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 14, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What's up with all the douchers using B.C. Rich guitars now?
> 
> I like how they have the Stealth Pro (Floyd Rose, EMG's, Satin Blue) as the Icon/clicker for the Stealth series, then you click it and it isn't even in the selection  The icon looks Satin-gun-metal-gray, then you hover over it and it's fucking blue



If they made a Stealth Pro 7 or the Rizzo in that finish, Id sell my testes to have it... No EMGs would be nice though.


----------



## Gio18 (Jul 14, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> If they made a Stealth Pro 7 or the Rizzo in that finish, Id sell my testes to have it... No EMGs would be nice though.



yes yes no emg's maybe duncans or dimarzio's?!what i would really enjoy is max going to back to b.c rich with a camo warlock,a pure white one...damn im getting b.c rich gas now


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 14, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't like BFMV..but it's not a shock he's going with BC Rich..they make good stuff and he's probably going to get a cool guitar out of the deal. Now if I can just get a "signature" Draco....


 
ahhh the draco *sigh of relief* I sold mine. It was awful xD Very good on the eyes but overall a POS  The white one with FR that is.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> You can add Design the Skyline to that list too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about that.





It was alright at first then i was like ahhh the actual music came in xD I can't stand post-hardcore. (Gonna say Fagcore but that is offensive  to the homosexuals. I mean to call bands like that GAY is to insult the gay people XD )


----------



## yidcorer (Jul 14, 2011)

eurolove said:


> i like to call him "fat fuck". however i don't think all the bullet hate is justified, their first two albums have some tasty riffs the second one having an interesting thrash influence, their song writing skills on the first two albums are a definite cut above your typical bvb emofag stuff imo.



Tasty generic Riffs written in C minor? No thanks.

I´d rather listen to Avenged Sevenfold than to BMFV (bullet for my suckentine)


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 14, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> Tasty generic Riffs written in C minor? No thanks.
> 
> I´d rather listen to Avenged Sevenfold than to BMFV (bullet for my suckentine)


 
I think they both suck give me some of The Faceless


----------



## Gio18 (Jul 14, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I think they both suck give me some of The Faceless



look we all love michael keene but metalcore is still good and bullet do a good job(not the best)but still good


----------



## themike (Jul 14, 2011)

Gio18 said:


> look we all love michael keene but metalcore is still good and bullet do a good job(not the best)but still good


 
No we don't. Nice guy but on a professional front I hate his production, how he doesn't use his pinky and lastly turns down his vocals live but still insists on "singing"


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 14, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> No we don't. Nice guy but on a professional front I hate his production, how he doesn't use his pinky and lastly turns down his vocals live but still insists on "singing"


 
nvm xD


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 14, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> You can add Design the Skyline to that list too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about that.



wtf is that like the new nyan cat or something?


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually like BFMV. I understand they aren't as talented as a lot of bands but I like their music.

I'm really getting tired of all the hate on this band and Matt Tuck. Its very unnecessary.


If you don't like them then do it constructively


----------



## Curt (Jul 14, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I know, but recently all I see are a bunch of emo bands with schecters.
> YouTube - &#x202a;The Devil Wears Prada - HTML Rulez D00d (video)&#x202c;&rlm;
> YouTube - &#x202a;Miss May I - Relentless Chaos (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;
> YouTube - &#x202a;Attack Attack! - Smokahontas (Video)&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...



Haters gonna hate...

I actually dig Miss May I.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 14, 2011)

If you guys like BFMV you should check out my band, we do a mix of 5th generation rehashed metalcore and post-new wave.

We're called "Fag The Ass", hit us up on twitter.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 15, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I agree, I don't like the silver bevels. I love the red bevels on the JR V Icon, but even if the guitar was only one colour I'd rather still have it bevelled even if they were not coloured differently, they make guitars feel more comfortable to play for me.
> 
> I will say though, for the amount of time that Erik has been playing Bc Rich guitars exclusively now (it must be 10 years at least, surely?) he really deserves a signature model.



He used an Ibanez 7 string for the Morbid Angel Wacken gig in 2006 but aside from that, I think, he's been using BC Rich exclusively.

I would definitely pick up a Rutan BC Rich sig. The amount of borderline homosexual man love I have for Erik Rutan is astounding...


----------



## lfrz93 (Jul 15, 2011)

Who gives a shit about Matt Tuck, sorry for the language but BFMV is completely horrible.

His Jackson sig was pretty nice IMO. I got the chance to play it once, great guitar.

BC Rich has some nice stuff too, I really like the Jr Vs


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 15, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> If you guys like BFMV you should check out my band, we do a mix of 5th generation rehashed metalcore and post-new wave.
> 
> We're called "Fag The Ass", hit us up on twitter.




I apologise to all who had to read this, it's been brought to my attention that I need to "be mature" in my dislike for this band and the awful style of music they propagate. 

Let me retract my previous crass joke and explore the issue with a bit more maturity and higher brow.


It was spring, though I do confess my years of late have been oft stricken with bouts of fog in those dulcet laneways of nostalgia we call memory. A sunny day spent learning to weave logic into process and process into function, these days of technological wizardry held all manner of wonder for the curious and yet my studies yielded little in the way of satisfactory exploration of these curiosities. I adjourned for my midday meal and made the journey from my campus to the abode of my compatriot, Dylan. We were much closer then than now, spending many days and nights of jaunt together in his small quarters and though I speak of estrangement of late, I remember the old axiom "absence makes the heart grow fonder" and I wonder if we aren't closer now than ever before. 

He was excited to greet me, sharing news and retellings of events separate from me and once done with these pleasantries, introduced a rather curious sonic artifact given him by an acquaintance. While he professed his dislike for it and predicted mine soon to follow, he proceeded to play the aural offal regardless. The sounds, only identified as "a Bullet For My Valentine song" (I remarked at the ridiculousness of the moniker, suggesting exhorbitant costs in producing promotional materials) began innocently enough. Though it is inaccurate to suggest that even permaturely my ire was not earned as I recognised a many elements of style that I have enjoyed in my time, now presented to me completely bereft of that divine inspiration that makes timeless art, in a configuration that implied aping and nothing more. 

As we listened further, I tried my best to disambiguate what I was hearing from what I knew of the fashions of the pubescent and the pressure to adhere as such (a kind of sickness of the brain as it appeared to me) but my attempts to regard with open mind were punished at every turn as the awfulness of the proceedings reinforced aforementioned fashion and seemed to sneer at my reasonable approaches. How could these tones that had once lifted my spirit now send it crashing into drudgery and the mundanity of mediocrity? My mind turned to cliche for explanation, remembering "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" as I tried to rationalise what cause one would have to mimick greatness with such ineptitude. As I puzzled over how one could consider this atrocity as flattery I considered the many portrayals of court jesters of old being put to death for their unflattering imitations of kings and queens gone mad and in that dark place, the most spiteful corner of spite, I found myself wishing a similar fate for these dummard bards.


Tl;dr: Unnecessarily long sarcasm.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> I apologise to all who had to read this, it's been brought to my attention that I need to "be mature" in my dislike for this band and the awful style of music they propagate.
> 
> Let me retract my previous crass joke and explore the issue with a bit more maturity and higher brow.
> 
> ...



It's 100% okay to not like a band, but when you go into flat out troll mode as you have, both in the original post, and in this one, it really does speak volumes about you.

I dislike BFMV, but i'm not going to shit on them because they are doing what they love.
I don't like Justin Bieber, yet I remain neutral to everything he does as well, unlike most people around the web.

I guess whatever makes you feel better about yourself, dude.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh come on, pull the stick out of your ass.

I was having a bit of fun, if you're that bent out of shape about it you need to get off your computer, walk outside and see how truly dickish people can be, and I guarantee the majority of them aren't just doing it for laughs. 

Seriously before you want to go and neg me, lighten up for god's sake.

Lastly, I wouldn't say an isolated incident speaks volumes about anything, if you want to draw conclusions from that you go ahead but you should know that you'll be dead fucking wrong whatever answer you come up with.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Oh come on, pull the stick out of your ass.
> 
> I was having a bit of fun, if you're that bent out of shape about it you need to get off your computer, walk outside and see how truly dickish people can be, and I guarantee the majority of them aren't just doing it for laughs.
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware neg rep mattered so much to anyone, anyway. 

I wouldn't say i'm "bent out of shape" at all, more like I just gave neg rep where I felt appropriate. 

Before the hypocrisy goes any further, if YOU are getting so "bent out of shape" about neg rep, maybe you need to take your own advice and hop off the computer yourself. 

I can picture that if someone started dissing your band of choice, you wouldn't like it too much either.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 15, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with him going to BCR , if I was in his position i'd probably swap companies after a few years. 


Besides BCR makes good guitars I think


----------



## yidcorer (Jul 15, 2011)

eurolove said:


> i like to call him "fat fuck". h



I like to call him Matt Fuck or Matt cock. Or Even Fatt Cock.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> I like to call him Matt Fuck or Matt cock. Or Even Fatt Cock.






Again, You can dislike BFMV all you want, it's fine, I do too. However, this kind of shit is just immature and uncalled for.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> I see nothing wrong with him going to BCR , if I was in his position i'd probably swap companies after a few years.
> 
> 
> Besides BCR makes good guitars I think



I don't think people have a problem with him switching, it's just what you see with other bands that people tend to dislike around here...
People come in and bash said band/artist just to try to gain "cool" points on the web.


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 15, 2011)

> i tried a bc rich kerry king V2 and it was



So you tried a low-end model and it sucked? Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jul 15, 2011)

when i heard about this i was surprised. he only had a sig made in 09 for fuck sake. i like bfmv's music but i dnt like matt tuck. im not gonna bad mouth him cause he aint worth it. i just hope he dosnt make a fucking mess if he gets a BCR sig like he did with the jackson sig.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 15, 2011)

Curt said:


> I don't think people have a problem with him switching, it's just what you see with other bands that people tend to dislike around here...
> People come in and bash said band/artist just to try to gain "cool" points on the web.




Beleive me I noticed, I was just trying to get the thread back on topic a little bit cause peoples buttfrustration is going to make there colon explode


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 15, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> I apologise to all who had to read this, it's been brought to my attention that I need to "be mature" in my dislike for this band and the awful style of music they propagate.
> 
> Let me retract my previous crass joke and explore the issue with a bit more maturity and higher brow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> I apologise to all who had to read this, it's been brought to my attention that I need to "be mature" in my dislike for this band and the awful style of music they propagate.
> 
> Let me retract my previous crass joke and explore the issue with a bit more maturity and higher brow.
> 
> ...



The BFMV hate in this thread is actually getting retarded. This however really did tickle me . Bravo good sir! 

On a serious note i quite like BFMV and to be honest it seems the only people giving opinions in this thread seem to majoritively comprise of butthurt 15 year olds who wish they could write as well as them, or/and Welsh people. It's a well known fact that all Welsh people hate Matt Tuck 

So lets have a big boys opinion on this shall we? 

Moved from Jackson to BC Rich eyy? I have to admit im not a huge fan of BC Rich but i can see the lucrative monetary potential both in the guitar company and MT's part. BC Rich guitars are cheap and a cheaper Indonesian MT sig would sell off the shelves. Jackson couldn't seem to do that with their MT sig as it was almost £1000 and it played like ass (i tried several out as i really wanted a RR style guitar with a reversed headstock). In conclusion kudos to him if he likes the brand, and congratulations to BC Rich for securing another world class artist. Let us all just be happy he didnt move to Dean 

This is the gospel according to Plug. Praise be to Plug.


----------



## eurolove (Jul 15, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> Tasty generic Riffs written in C minor? No thanks.
> 
> I´d rather listen to Avenged Sevenfold than to BMFV (bullet for my suckentine)



Its a subjective thing, i still find some of their material memorable and interesting; i feel what they do with what they use stands out from all the shitty other bands/genre. A mean is there anything in that whole "genre" that you wouldn't dub "generic" or cliche? i find generic to be a very vague adjective anyway. i also find if i get to strict or anal with my music listening and refuse to listen to stuff because others would consider it bad or that it uses mostly "C minor", i just start to pick at all the music i listen to thinking of how it could be better and get bitter about music i dont like. Imo city of evil is actually really interesting and (dare i say it) original with all the guitar harmonies, don't think much of their other material though. and "suckentine" isnt terribly inventive at least "fat fuck" rhymes.


----------



## eurolove (Jul 15, 2011)

Curt said:


> Again, You can dislike BFMV all you want, it's fine, I do too. However, this kind of shit is just immature and uncalled for.



its just a bit of fun, and i like bmfv's old stuff/matt's singing. i dont think anyone believes that we think that his name must mean hes gay and that being gay is bad; to my knowledge matt is neither gay or fat. And if that was my name, i would be totally ok with people caling me fat fuck, i would still think its funny.


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 15, 2011)

I like some of his stuff and if/when he gets a sig if I like it and have the cash I will buy it it is that simple. besides a lot of the haters in this thread are comparing bfmv to stuff like tosin abasi or something well of course they aren't as technical but I garuntee you if they played more techinical they would lose a lot of fanbase because believe it or not not all people are musicians. If you notice usually the simpler the music the more "normal" people like it because instead of being in awe of their prowess like we would be they just hear mumbled notes while something like seven nation army is very catchy which is why its so poular. Also, wasn't bfmv one of the first "metalcore" bands? If so its kind of stupid to call them generic its like calling periphery generic djent because I have heard lots of terrible djent bands on the web. come on guys you guys probably have like 6 or 7 years on me and I am acting more mature then you guys.


----------



## eurolove (Jul 15, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> I like some of his stuff and if/when he gets a sig if I like it and have the cash I will buy it it is that simple. besides a lot of the haters in this thread are comparing bfmv to stuff like tosin abasi or something well of course they aren't as technical but I garuntee you if they played more techinical they would lose a lot of fanbase because believe it or not not all people are musicians. If you notice usually the simpler the music the more "normal" people like it because instead of being in awe of their prowess like we would be they just hear mumbled notes while something like seven nation army is very catchy which is why its so poular. Also, wasn't bfmv one of the first "metalcore" bands? If so its kind of stupid to call them generic its like calling periphery generic djent because I have heard lots of terrible djent bands on the web. come on guys you guys probably have like 6 or 7 years on me and I am acting more mature then you guys.



shit, i didnt know they were one of the first metalcore bands? and i seriously dont think they are that generic, they are not mold breaking but they dont br00tal br34kdo3n every 3 seconds and they get thrashy quite often which i find great! and they dont play super technical because they dont want to express them selves musically that way. that alone is a perfectly suffice reason.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

To get this thread off completely baseless hate and back on topic...


Here's to hoping his BC Rich Sig will be a nice neck-through fixed bridge JR. V.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

eurolove said:


> shit, i didnt know they were one of the first metalcore bands? and i seriously dont think they are that generic, they are not mold breaking but they dont br00tal br34kdo3n every 3 seconds and they get thrashy quite often which i find great! and they dont play super technical because they dont want to express them selves musically that way. that alone is a perfectly suffice reason.



I can completely see the thrash influences in their playing. As i've said before, i'm not really a fan of BFMV, but I have been at a couple shows they played at and they're really not as bad as people make them out to be.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2011)

Curt said:


> To get this thread off completely baseless hate and back on topic...
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping his BC Rich Sig will be a nice neck-through fixed bridge JR. V.



I have a funny feeling that BC Rich are going to attempt to bring a RR shape guitar into their armoury. Something with a Floyd too as i know he prefers to play them.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 15, 2011)

i really dont get why some people get tyrannical over music. and this is something i've seen mostly in metalheads, or at least, more so than any other fans of other genres. granted, i've noticed a lot of folks who listen to 'ANYTHING BUT METAL AND COUNTRY' tend to be quiet narrow minded....

so you like pantera, but your friend likes brittney spears...LET HER/HIM! why are you trying to destroy the world because he/she likes an artist you dislike/hate? i've lost WAY too many friends for that reason. they like opeth or PT, and say 'anyone else who doesn't like opeth/pt is a fucktard and should die as they clearly dont deserve to live'. WTF?! i personally find opeth boring, and PT much the same. but am i trying to kill them for liking such bands? no. but do i think they are idiots for having such opinions? yes. 

the way i see it is, if people are born, and are breathing, then that means that they are entitled to their opinion. how would you feel if someone said that you're a fatt fuck, or call you other ridiculous titles. you wouldn't like it, now would you? but do i agree with them? well, i agree to disagree, but at the same time, i respect them for having their opinions. likewise, if someone hates/dislikes me, then i say 'by all means! you were brought on this earth, so go ahead and hate me. it may be a legitimate reason, it may not be, but frankly speaking, i will continue living my life however i want regardless of how you feel!'

yes, i enjoy bfmv. do i call them my favorite? no. are there other bands i enjoy more? yes. am i comparing them to bfmv? no, and why should i? if they enjoy making music, and they have thousands of other people enjoying them make music, then why are you interfering with them? 

i personally thought that matt tucks jackson guitar was interesting. sure, i dont like the silver on it. but a reverse headstock was awesome. and at the same time, i really dont get the specs you see online for em. a lot of them said '24 frets' and bunch of other stuff that was not true to his guitar. 


live and let live!


----------



## BrutalHaggis (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't blame him for switching, he'll get another free guitar.
I know it sounds stupid but with most companies even fairly 'big' artists aren't given an unlimited supply of guitars.
Even in a top of the line endorsement they get a guitar when they join and one if they ever get a signature. So switching companies means he gets a nice fresh new guitar.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

Plug said:


> I have a funny feeling that BC Rich are going to attempt to bring a RR shape guitar into their armoury. Something with a Floyd too as i know he prefers to play them.



RR stylized JR. V COULD be sick.

Someone make a mockup! xD

and I figured fixed bridge since his jackson siggie had a T.O.M...
I'd be all for a floyd too, I have no problem with any type of bridge as long as the rest of the guitar is cool. lol


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 15, 2011)

BrutalHaggis said:


> Don't blame him for switching, he'll get another free guitar.
> I know it sounds stupid but with most companies even fairly 'big' artists aren't given an unlimited supply of guitars.
> Even in a top of the line endorsement they get a guitar when they join and one if they ever get a signature. So switching companies means he gets a nice fresh new guitar.



I never understood why do bands get sigs then two years later they get something new with a new deal. It wouldn't hurt if they had their own customs from different companies and not be stuck with the same brand. I also wonder if it is possible to be endorsed to more than one guitar company


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I never understood why do bands get sigs then two years later they get something new with a new deal. It wouldn't hurt if they had their own customs from different companies and not be stuck with the same brand. I also wonder if it is possible to be endorsed to more than one guitar company




I dunno about that last part...

I guess it would typically depend on the company and what their terms are. I know that metallica for example was asked to stop using gibsons and the likes on stage by ESP...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 15, 2011)

Curt said:


> I dunno about that last part...
> 
> I guess it would typically depend on the company and what their terms are. I know that metallica for example was asked to stop using gibsons and the likes on stage by ESP...



Even though they still use Gibson's and even Jackson's on stage


----------



## That_One_Person (Jul 16, 2011)

BCR has been making some neato stuff lately, so I am kinda excited to see what they come out with. Not too big a fan of BFMV, but I liked his Jackson.


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Even though they still use Gibson's and even Jackson's on stage



Yeah, I don't think ESP is willing to drop it's "biggest" act for that, just keep threatening... As long as they promote ESP I think they'll keep Metallica around... 


I know Zakk Wylde used to use a ton of other guitars than Gibson on stage, most notably Dean, and Jackson(rarely). But I think Gibson was about to drop the hammer on that one.. At least the last 4 BLS shows i've been to he has only been using His Gibson's...


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 16, 2011)

> Something with a Floyd too as i know he prefers to play them.


That is indeed a possibility, Hanser Music Group (the company that owns BC Rich) also owns Floyd Rose.

In my honest and unbiased opinion, I also think that BC will NOT introduce a new shape for Matt Tuck. 

I have a gut feeling that it will be a Jr V (Speed Vs have been off-limits in recent years and have only seen the light of day as Kerry King signatures) or one of the more traditional BC shapes (Mockingbird, Eagle, Warlock etc).


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 16, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Even though they still use Gibson's and even Jackson's on stage



You have to be a pretty big artist with a fair bit of sway to get that kid of deal. If you look at someone like Metallica, really they are doing more for ESP than ESP are doing for them, it's not like Metallica are short of cash or other offers and ESP will sell a truckload of guitars off the backs of Metallica. Given what they do to boost ESP sales and since ESP cannot really back them into a corner contract-wise, they could play whatever they wanted to and get away with it.

Now a smaller band who are a good name to have on the roster but not mega-stars can be driven to a harder bargain, such as an exclusive deal to use on the guitars of the company they signed up for and potentially no free guitars, but artist discounts. When the company is negotiating with a smaller band, they can say "play anyone else's guitars on stage and we'll drop you" and it's a genuine promise.


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> That is indeed a possibility, Hanser Music Group (the company that owns BC Rich) also owns Floyd Rose.
> 
> In my honest and unbiased opinion, I also think that BC will NOT introduce a new shape for Matt Tuck.
> 
> I have a gut feeling that it will be a Jr V (Speed Vs have been off-limits in recent years and have only seen the light of day as Kerry King signatures) or one of the more traditional BC shapes (Mockingbird, Eagle, Warlock etc).



I was thinking it would be a Jr V. The speed V's are cool, but for some reason I like the Jr V shape a lot.

I say there needs to be more options for the import Ironbirds, personally... Not that that has anything to do with Matt Tuck at all. 

Call me crazy, but a single pickup 7 string ironbird in a similar finish to the 7string Jr V neckthrough I had for a while(trans purple quilt) would definitely get my cash.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Curt said:


> I was thinking it would be a Jr V. The speed V's are cool, but for some reason I like the Jr V shape a lot.
> 
> I say there needs to be more options for the import Ironbirds, personally... Not that that has anything to do with Matt Tuck at all.
> 
> Call me crazy, but a single pickup 7 string ironbird in a similar finish to the 7string Jr V neckthrough I had for a while(trans purple quilt) would definitely get my cash.



I'll second that Ironbird idea, I'd buy one in a flash.


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'll second that Ironbird idea, I'd buy one in a flash.



I can't help but think a 7 string ironbird would be a tad off balance, though. 

Oh well, it would look immensely badass.

Too bad it's not a widely popluar body shape, thus we'll most likely never see the fruition of such a guitar..


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 16, 2011)

Curt said:


> I can't help but think a 7 string ironbird would be a tad off balance, though.
> 
> Oh well, it would look immensely badass.
> 
> Too bad it's not a widely popluar body shape, thus we'll most likely never see the fruition of such a guitar..



I think a long time engineering the strap lock location could probably solve that, but you are right, it would never balance all that well.

If they made a red Ironbird 6 with black binding and an Original Floyd Rose trem (and possible packed in some white "INSTA-GIB" stickers with it) I'd go ape. An unofficial Azagthoth signature model at a reasonable price would sell like hot cakes I'd have thought.


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I think a long time engineering the strap lock location could probably solve that, but you are right, it would never balance all that well.
> 
> If they made a red Ironbird 6 with black binding and an Original Floyd Rose trem (and possible packed in some white "INSTA-GIB" stickers with it) I'd go ape. An unofficial Azagthoth signature model at a reasonable price would sell like hot cakes I'd have thought.



Shame he went to dean... His dean guitars are atrocious, imo.

Anything more to do with the Ironbird series would sit well with me.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> That is indeed a possibility, Hanser Music Group (the company that owns BC Rich) also owns Floyd Rose.




I thought that Fender owned the Floyd Rose patents/trademarks?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> That is indeed a possibility, Hanser Music Group (the company that owns BC Rich) also owns Floyd Rose.


 
Fender (FMIC) owns the Floyd Rose trademark. The manufacturing is left to OEMs in Korea and China with flagship production being handled by Schaller of Germany. 

Hanser owns B.C. Rich, Kustom, Traben, Micheal Kelly, and Rockfield. That's why a lot of B.C. Richs and Trabens have Rockfield pickups, and artists tend to float between the two brands.


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 17, 2011)

MaxOfMetal knows the score.


----------



## uni777 (Jul 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fender (FMIC) owns the Floyd Rose trademark. The manufacturing is left to OEMs in Korea and China with flagship production being handled by Schaller of Germany.
> 
> Hanser owns B.C. Rich, Kustom, Traben, Micheal Kelly, and Rockfield. That's why a lot of B.C. Richs and Trabens have Rockfield pickups, and artists tend to float between the two brands.


The Hanser site list Floyd as one of their brands. How does that work with the Fender ownership?
Hanser Music Group - Brands

*Brands of Hanser*


B.C. Rich
Breatheaudio
Davitt & Hanser
Floyd Rose
Kustom
Michael Kelly
Nuvo
Rockfield Pickups
Stage One
Traben Bass Company


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 16, 2011)

I like how hes using them. B.C. Rich is fuckin awesome. but if you ask me its just a gimmick. I got a Warlock and a Mockingbird and theyre not Matt's kinda guitars. He just looks like he would use a standard. Not a baritone scale, Like most B.C.s are.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 16, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I like how hes using them. B.C. Rich is fuckin awesome. but if you ask me its just a gimmick. I got a Warlock and a Mockingbird and theyre not Matt's kinda guitars. He just looks like he would use a standard. Not a baritone scale, Like most B.C.s are.



I'm pretty certain that all BCRs are normal 25.5" scale.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 17, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I'm pretty certain that all BCRs are normal 25.5" scale.



They are. BC Rich only had one baritone if I remember correctly, the baritone bich..then they stopped doing it because it didn't sell all that great. I don't know if it's still that way but baritones weren't even a custom option a while ago


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Aug 17, 2011)

meh, i can dislike jackson if i please (responding to older comments about me). the necks are pretty nice but i fucking hate alder which 90% of jacksons are. only jackson i ever really liked is the slsmg (and i think the sls3 has a mahogany body/neck as well)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone actually know which guitars Matt's using yet?


----------



## bedrockhead (Aug 23, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Anyone actually know which guitars Matt's using yet?



No idea, but some recent videos put up on YouTube at a show in Germany on August 14th showed him still playing his Jackson signatures. I dunno ........ someone mentioned the brand flip-flop thing, but it's not like the deal with John Moyer's Havoc basses changing headstock decals from Traben to BC Rich. I still don't get that. Exact same instrument, different name on it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 23, 2011)

bedrockhead said:


> it's not like the deal with John Moyer's Havoc basses changing headstock decals from Traben to BC Rich. I still don't get that. Exact same instrument, different name on it.



Honestly, I pay so little attention to those basses. They're just so monstrously ugly that I try and block them out, much like one would with a childhood abuse memory.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 23, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> meh, i can dislike jackson if i please (responding to older comments about me). the necks are pretty nice but i fucking hate alder which 90% of jacksons are. only jackson i ever really liked is the slsmg (and i think the sls3 has a mahogany body/neck as well)




We are just messing with you man, because, well, there are a few Jackson "enthusiasts", a.k.a when they do the sign of the cross at church they do it in the name of Grover Jackson, Mike Shannon and Pablo Santana, on here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2011)

uni777 said:


> The Hanser site list Floyd as one of their brands. How does that work with the Fender ownership?
> Hanser Music Group - Brands
> 
> *Brands of Hanser*
> ...


 
Check the site now.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup, Floyd Rose is no longer listed a brand under HMG!


----------



## JerkyChid (Sep 2, 2011)

Sparkly silver (or perhaps white) Jr V. He has another Jr V apparently, a White warlock  , and a Mock Pro X.

I don't like em but Tuck is much better for the company than other artists they've had. BCR should also promote more non-metal players of theirs like Neil Giraldo and his Bigsby equipped guitars.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that the old Speed V shape absolutely shits all over the Jr V in terms of looks?

The Jr V is too narrow and the sticky-down bits on the bottom of the horns are stupid.. It looks wrong. The Speed V was pure


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 2, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the old Speed V shape absolutely shits all over the Jr V in terms of looks?
> 
> The Jr V is too narrow and the sticky-down bits on the bottom of the horns are stupid.. It looks wrong. The Speed V was pure



Agree. Then again I like big guitars. I think the speed V is much nicer looking.


----------



## Gio18 (Sep 2, 2011)

JerkyChid said:


> Sparkly silver (or perhaps white) Jr V. He has another Jr V apparently, a White warlock  , and a Mock Pro X.
> 
> I don't like em but Tuck is much better for the company than other artists they've had. BCR should also promote more non-metal players of theirs like Neil Giraldo and his Bigsby equipped guitars.



is there any more pics of matt with his guitars?


----------



## Ntbillie (Sep 3, 2011)

Blackveilbrides endorse B.C. Rich. He'll fit right in. Okay jokes apart,I'm actually sorta disappointed. He shouldn't have ditched Jackson. His signature model was kinda sexy.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 3, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> Blackveilbrides endorse B.C. Rich. He'll fit right in. Okay jokes apart,I'm actually sorta disappointed. He shouldn't have ditched Jackson. His signature model was kinda sexy.



It didn't have enough frets, and it had EMGs like everything else... in fact, it was less well-appointed than an RR24 in many ways, but it cost more.

It did look good though, as you say.

As regards BVB, I'm super pissed because they're using that new Pro X Bich, which I love, that I will now never be able to buy because if I do, everyone will think I'm trying to look like fucking Jinxx, which is the last thing on my mind. Bastards.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> And quite frankly, I don't see anything worthy coming from this. Jr. V with SDs and a TOM.





JerkyChid said:


>


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 3, 2011)

It only has 22 frets. Again.

WHAT THE FUCKING HELL IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE? WHY CAN'T THEY SEE THAT 24 IS THE BEST?


----------



## Lon (Sep 3, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> It only has 22 frets. Again.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCKING HELL IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE? WHY CAN'T THEY SEE THAT 24 IS THE BEST?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 3, 2011)

I think the BC Rich sig is MUCH better looking. The Jackson was an ugly hot mess, although that's the way I feel about Jacksons in particular, is was especially ugly.


----------



## Gio18 (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought the jackson looked smexy especially the white one  but i cant wait to see what the bc rich is going to look like


----------



## aleXander (Sep 3, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> It only has 22 frets. Again.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCKING HELL IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE? WHY CAN'T THEY SEE THAT 24 IS THE BEST?



Says who? 

I love 22 fret guitars.
It's completely preference


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 3, 2011)

the V looks dope. I LOVE white warlocks, hopefully they release one next year. 

Getting a stealth 7 and warlock NT from B.C Rich very soon. Cant wait!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 5, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> WHAT THE FUCKING HELL IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE? WHY CAN'T THEY SEE THAT 24 IS THE BEST?


 
Because there are a lot of players who can tell the tonal differences of the neck pickup placing between 22 and 24 frets. 

That and not everybody needs the extra 2 notes.

It's all preference.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 5, 2011)

> Am I the only one who thinks that the old Speed V shape absolutely shits all over the Jr V in terms of looks?


Nope, I think the same way too. That's why I own a Speed V and not a Jr V, they just look a little too narrow.

Also, I was right - Matt did end up using a Jr V!  Apparently they're making him a signature as we speak...that should be interesting!


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Sep 24, 2011)

Not a fan of Jr. v's to much, well that's a lie actually the DLXJRVO with the Beast headstock is incredibly eye catching. But back on topic, I'm actually very annoyed by this simply because now the price of his jackson sig is gonna go up a bit since they aren't making them anymore, and I've been dying for the black one sooooo much! It's so perfect too, EMG's, TOM Bridge (This would have ended up being my guitar for Standard/Drop D) and RR shape. But O-well what you gonna do. And I personally enjoy Bullet's music, every band has fanboys so don't hate on another bands fanboys.


----------



## Gio18 (Sep 26, 2011)

To be honest I think they may release a Jr V(with a silver sparkle)
and emg's but a white warlock would be awesome! or a silver-ish mockingbird ​


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 27, 2011)

My money's still on a Jr V!


----------



## Gio18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> My money's still on a Jr V!


  indeed


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 27, 2011)

Still waiting on an ASM7 Pro, but hopefully BC Rich keeps pumping out good models.
I'd love to own a Stealth 7 but the Stealth Pro in blue is so much sexier. I don't get why they don't offer the 7's and Pro's in more colors.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone over at the BC Rich Players Forum shared this pic.


----------



## Gio18 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Someone over at the BC Rich Players Forum shared this pic.


 
exactly!!! that guitar is so sexy!!!  i want one


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 28, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Someone over at the BC Rich Players Forum shared this pic.



That is a very nice guitar. I wouldn't play one..but I can see those selling VERY well.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 28, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That is a very nice guitar. I wouldn't play one..but I can see those selling VERY well.



Yeah no kidding, and no retarded headstock like there is on 90% of other BC's. I'd like to play one at any rate, looks decent.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 29, 2011)

Feast your eyes, boys!

I like the silver and the nicely rounded neck. The inlays aren't my thing, but I can inlay-sticker the fretboard. Not a deal breaker for me!


----------



## Gio18 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Feast your eyes, boys!
> 
> I like the silver and the nicely rounded neck. The inlays aren't my thing, but I can inlay-sticker the fretboard. Not a deal breaker for me!


 
Hell yes can't wait until it comes out hopefully it will be cheaper than the jackson sig but I kind of thought the inlays were going to be like the jackson oh well


----------



## elhantiri (Sep 30, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> Someone over at the BC Rich Players Forum shared this pic.



damn!! he looks like a kerry king from seasons in the abyss tour !!


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 2, 2011)

elhantiri said:


> damn!! he looks like a kerry king from seasons in the abyss tour !!


Now that you've mentioned it!


----------



## Thep (Oct 2, 2011)

elhantiri said:


> damn!! he looks like a kerry king from seasons in the abyss tour !!



Kerry would never do sparklez


----------



## Blood Ghost (Oct 4, 2011)

Ironbird said:


>



God that is hot. I have more V GAS now. :jizz:



Ironbird said:


>



Dez Fafara?


----------



## Gio18 (Oct 5, 2011)

man I really want this guitar to come out already.even if it has sparklez


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 5, 2011)

looks like somones put on weight


----------



## Elijah (Oct 5, 2011)

How in god's creation has this thread NOT been closed??


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 6, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> looks like somones put on weight


How is that in any way related to the thread?


----------



## Gio18 (Oct 6, 2011)

Elijah said:


> How in god's creation has this thread NOT been closed??


 
Because his sig did not come out yet


----------



## Murmel (Oct 6, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> looks like somones put on weight



That was a while back. He got incredibly buff all of a sudden when they released The Last Fight


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Oct 6, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I'm pretty certain that all BCRs are normal 25.5" scale.


 Yeah i know that now


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 6, 2011)

Most are in 25.5" scale, not all of them.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the look of the new sig guitar! I'm in no way a fan of BFMV or Matt Tuck, but the guitar is awesome!

And my mockingbird and I can vouch for how awesome B.C. Rich guitars are.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 6, 2011)

Thep said:


> Kerry would never do sparklez



Cause he's not manly enough for sparklez


----------



## Gio18 (Oct 9, 2011)

does anyone have any idea when its going to come out!?


----------



## gunslinger13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Why would Matt Tuck leave Jackson? Maybe a better offer by BCR came up? Can't wait to see his new signature axe.



GuitaristOfHell said:


> Cause he's not manly enough for sparklez



lol


----------



## lfrz93 (Oct 25, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I think the BC Rich sig is MUCH better looking. The Jackson was an ugly hot mess, although that's the way I feel about Jacksons in particular, is was especially ugly.



Just so you know, that "BC RICH" is a rip off of a Jackson.

Just like the ESP Alexi series. etc.

That said, the guitar looks great. Too bad that such a piece of crap is playing it.


----------



## johnythehero (Oct 25, 2011)

A little unnecessary hate don't you think? Its great you have an opinion, but imho that was a little much there.

Disclaimer:I am not a BFMV fan.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Oct 25, 2011)

not to be a dick but I didn't even know anyone still cared about matt tuck haha


----------



## lfrz93 (Oct 27, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> A little unnecessary hate don't you think? Its great you have an opinion, but imho that was a little much there.
> 
> Disclaimer:I am not a BFMV fan.



So stating facts its hate now? Lol.
He's just bad, if I thought he was good I wouldn't mind his looks.



FadexToxBlack81 said:


> not to be a dick but I didn't even know anyone still cared about matt tuck haha



No does really, we were just talking about the guitar.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 27, 2011)

lfrz93 said:


> Just so you know, that "BC RICH" is a rip off of a Jackson.
> 
> Just like the ESP Alexi series. etc.
> 
> That said, the guitar looks great. Too bad that such a piece of crap is playing it.



What difference does that make? The Jackson was still ugly and BC Rich did a better job..even though the thing has sparkles..I can overlook that.

Sidenote, the JR V seems to look better with colors for some reason. Their standard Jr. Vs I always disliked but the non-black ones always tend to look better. If only they'd do more with their speed V though.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Oct 27, 2011)

Not really a fan of it. Had an opportunity to get one of those Matt Tuck sigs... Couldn't say no faster.


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2011)

End of the day i've said it before in this thread and ill say it again. When some of you guys bitching have a worldwide fanbase, a constant flow of money and a 2 signature guitars under your belt then you can whinge. Till then kindly shut the fuck up, no-one cares how much you hate Matt Tuck 

ON TOPIC: I actually quite like what BC Rich have done, it looks much better than his sparkly Rhodes thats for sure!


----------



## elhantiri (Feb 28, 2013)

Thep said:


> Kerry would never do sparklez



yup, Kerry Queen would only do fugly tribal flame graphics


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 28, 2013)

elhantiri said:


> yup, Kerry Queen would only do fugly tribal flame graphics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, this thread reminds me of how disappointing BC Rich was at this years NAMM.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2013)

elhantiri said:


> yup, Kerry Queen would only do fugly tribal flame graphics



Thanks for that pointless post.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wow, this thread reminds me of how disappointing BC Rich was at this years NAMM.



Indeed - the only new 2013 models on their site are the fuck-ugly Outlaw 6, 7 and 8 strings, which are basically cheap bolt-on superstrats.

Is that really the sum total of their 2013 range?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 28, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Is that really the sum total of their 2013 range?



Those, and the budget X series.


----------

